# 93 LED + 20 Watt Halogen Self-Propelled Flashlight



## Hogokansatsukan (Aug 29, 2006)

Here is my latest progect:
(If this is in the wrong place, admin, please move)

This is my 93 LED and 20 Watt Hologen self-propelled flashlight.
It has 90 white LEDs in the front with both high and low power. A 20 Watt Halogen Torpedo lamp, and 3 3 Watt red LEDs in the rear. Powered by 2 six volt gel cells, a 12 volt reserve, and an 80cc two-stroke.











I'm never growing up! (Don't tell my wife, but I think she already knows!):naughty:


----------



## Supernam (Aug 29, 2006)

Beamshots? lol


----------



## skalomax (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Id like to Ride that baby in a Blackout!!


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Aug 29, 2006)

I'l swap that for my 43 cc Goped anyday


----------



## Long John (Aug 29, 2006)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> This is my 93 LED and 20 Watt Hologen self-propelled flashlight.



Does it have a beltclip to EDC it?

That's a really nice bike:wow:


Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## PJD (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! If you put any more gadgets on that thing we'll hafta call you "Pee Wee"! :nana:

PJD


----------



## Trashman (Aug 29, 2006)

Where do those bikes, or the parts to build them, come from? I've seen two in my area and both people claimed to have built them.


----------



## robertl999 (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, what a cool crusie mobile!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Aug 29, 2006)

I purchased the engine online for about $200. The rest came from an electrical supply shop, and the horn from Sportmans Guide. Quite a few extras were purchased from Simpson's Motor Bike online (great guy to deal with).
I'm not sure where to mount the pocket clip. With a bezel up carry, it leaks gas.


----------



## Long John (Aug 29, 2006)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I'm not sure where to mount the pocket clip. With a bezel up carry, it leaks gas.



:lolsign:......:goodjob:

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## GreySave (Sep 25, 2006)

Clearly a man with WAY too much time on his hands!


----------

